# Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni








*Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an​*
Das ging ja inzwischen durch viele Medien, wie der 73-jährige australische Angler Terry Selwood von einem in sein Boot springenden weissen Hai (nein, er hatte nicht an der Angel) von 2,70 m Länge und ca. 200 Kilo Gewicht schwer verletzt wurde..

Angler wurde gerettet, davon ab:

https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...n-vieren-waehrend-der-Hai-mich-anstarrte.html

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...t-vor-australien-in-fischerboot-15037521.html

https://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/fischer-sitzt-ploetzlich-mit-weissem-hai-im-boot--3693159.html

https://www.spin.de/news/australischem_fischer_springt_grosser_weisser_hai_ins_boot

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....oot.b48c9760-fc1c-454b-8903-32d42149dd0b.html

https://www.facebook.com/krone.at/posts/1768380629840582

Aus der Welt dazu:


> _Schon mehrmals hatte der Mann, der seit 60 Jahren fischt, Begegnungen mit Haien. „Sie sind um mein Boot geschwommen, sie haben das Boot seitlich gestreift, und sie haben mir Fische weggeschnappt – aber so was habe ich noch nie erlebt“, sagt er._



---------------------------------------------​
Man KANN natürlich nur spekulieren, aber wieso springt ein Hai so ins Boot?

Nach Aussage des Anglers waren ja keine Fische an der Oberfläche zu sehen, kein Jagen und nix...

Irgendwas muss  ja den Hai verleitet haben, da gezielt reinzuspringen.

Oder war es eben doch nicht "gezielt", sondern Zufall? 

Warum aber sollte draussen, mitten auf dem Meer ein mit vielen herausragenden Sinnesorganen ausgerüsteter Hai ausgerechnet "zufällig" so ein Boot nicht sehen und "zufällig" reinspringen.. 

Ich bin da überfordert, jemand Ideen?...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## schuppensammler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Das war bestimmt Bruce aus Findet Nemo: "Nur einmal beissen.."


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

den kenn ich nicht ;-) - aber freiwillig INS Boot springen??


----------



## schuppensammler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Vllt wurde er von einem noch größeren Tier gejagt und ist in Sicherheit gesprungen. soll ja vorkommen


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Fische springen auch um Parasiten los zu werden?
Auch kann es möglich sein, dass der Hai einen Fisch gejagt hat, den der Angler nicht zu sehen bekam.
Es ist nicht unüblich das sich Fische, also Beute des Hais, um ein Boot herum versammeln um Deckung zu suchen.
Vor ein paar Jahren gab es einen Pressebericht, wonach eine Frau auf einem Boot von einem springenden Adlerrochen erschlagen wurde, ein ähnlicher "Unfall" .

Jürgen


----------



## schuppensammler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

The sea is dark and full of Terror...


----------



## Ørret (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Warscheinlich sind die Weltmeere mittlerweile so überfischt,dass sich die Haie neue Nahrungsquellen erschließen müssen


----------



## fischforsch (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Sharknado? Oder Werbung für den neuen Teil Sharknado 5 ?


----------



## UMueller (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Ist halt unberechenbar, so ein Tier. Pech für den Mann. Pech auch für den Hai der für diese Fehleinschätzung mit seinem Leben bezahlt hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Vielleicht dachte er das Boot wäre Beute....eine riesige Robbe oder so, die an der Oberfläche schwimmt. Das ist bei Hai und Wal soweit ich weiss nicht unüblich das die Robben an der Oberfläche jagen und dabei auch aus dem Wasser springen.


----------



## Ukel (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Gab doch im letzten Jahr auch einen Wal, der auf ein Segelboot gesprungen ist....war halt jemand zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort


----------



## schuppensammler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*



Ukel schrieb:


> Gab doch im letzten Jahr auch einen Wal, der auf ein Segelboot gesprungen ist....war halt jemand zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort



meinst du den Wal oder den Segler


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Ist wie mit dem kleinen Zeh und der Tür. Passiert selten, wenn doch, tut es verdammt weh. Natürlich ist diese Story einige Dimensionen höher, aber ich gehe von Zufall aus. Die Jagdstrategie des Hai`s sieht ja vor nach dem Jagen noch zu leben und nicht den letzten Happen zu dinieren.


----------



## angler1996 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

sehr wahrscheinlich hätte ich das Große Zittern bekommen
 ich Weichei mit sehr wenig Hai-Erfahrung


----------



## schuppensammler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

jeder andere wäre vermutlich von Bord gegangen. Respekt an den alten australischen Seebär


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist wie mit dem kleinen Zeh und der Tür. Passiert selten, wenn doch, tut es verdammt weh. Natürlich ist diese Story einige Dimensionen höher, aber ich gehe von Zufall aus. Die Jagdstrategie des Hai`s sieht ja vor nach dem Jagen noch zu leben und nicht den letzten Happen zu dinieren.


Wenn Zufall, muss das aber rein rechnerisch mal ein verdammt großer gewesen sein, oder?

Plus die hervorragenden Sinne eins Hais, mittels derer er rechtzeitig so ein Boot hätte erkennen sollen, oder?


----------



## raubangler (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*



Ukel schrieb:


> Gab doch im letzten Jahr auch einen Wal, der auf ein Segelboot gesprungen ist....war halt jemand zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort



Die können wohl die Boote nicht orten.
Warum sonst sollten die so dicht vorbeiziehen?
Hier ist das Boot zwar nur 7m lang, aber immerhin.
http://windpilot.com/blog/blog/2017/05/30/sv-shalom-christoph-vougessis-ger-4/


----------



## Michael.S (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Vieleicht hat ihn das Motorgeräusch genervt , ist ja auch bei den Silberkarpfen in Australien der Fall , die reagieren auf das Motorgeräusch , hier sehr gut zu sehen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InENM6fwIwE


----------



## cafabu (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Ich vermute das Jagdverhalten des Weißen Hais. Sie kommen von unten um ihre Beute zu schnappen. Dabei kommen sie auch recht weit aus dem Wasser geschossen. Die Beute war nah am Boot, vom Angler nicht gesehen. Der Hai hat keine Ahnung von Booten und wusste nicht das er in einer "Präsentierschüssel" landet. Shit happens oder Geschichten die das Leben schrieb.


----------



## phirania (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Evtl. Wollte der Hai für eine Weltreise das Boot chartern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*



phirania schrieb:


> Evtl. Wollte der Hai für eine Weltreise das Boot chartern....


es nu wieder ;-))


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Zufall, muss das aber rein rechnerisch mal ein verdammt großer gewesen sein, oder?
> 
> Plus die hervorragenden Sinne eins Hais, mittels derer er rechtzeitig so ein Boot hätte erkennen sollen, oder?



Zufälle dieser Kategorie sind ja so fantastisch, weil selten, sonst hättest du keine Headline. Wie Menschen werden auch Tiere Fehler machen, möglicherweise einfach verschätzt oder Größenwahn, er ist ja Spitzenpredator, da kommt auch eine gewisse Dominanz dazu.

Man sieht ja immer wieder wie Orcawale Robben von Inseln ziehen, Kalkuliert, ich habe noch nie gesehen das einer dabei auf der Insel liegen blieb. Welse und Tauben, dort wird auch recht koordiniert und effektiv gejagt, auch dort findet man keine Bilder von Landgang ohne Rückkehr.

Vielleicht war dieser Hai einfach nur kurzsichtig. :m


----------



## destoval (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Da der Hai noch Kinderstube war (2,70m ist nicht groß für einen weissen) glaube ich auch am ehesten das der Hai gejagter war von einem großen weissen oder einem großem Tigerhai. Orcas hätte der Bootsführer wohl an der Oberfläche gesehen, daher unwarscheinlich. Also Flucht Reflex!

Das weisse Haie auf Robbenjagd aus dem Wasser springen ist imho bisher nur vor Südafrika dokumentiert. Zudem attackieren sie die Robbe von unten an der Wasseroberfläche und springen aus dem Wasser wegen Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss. Was ich sagen will ist, dass ein Hai seine Beute nicht in der Luft oder an Land angreift.

Auch möglich das der Angler den Hai am Haken hatte und der Hai einfach in Zugrichtung der Angel gesprungen ist, also aufs Boot. Da gibt es auch Videos von anderen Haien und Marlins die ins Boot springen. Bleibt dann nur die Frage warum er das nicht zugegeben hätte...

Aufjedenfall hat der Hai den Angler nicht ANGEGRIFFEN sondern ihn beim Sprung ins Boot getroffen und verletzt.
Aber das liest sich natürlich besser wenn man von angriff schreibt |rolleyes


----------



## florianparske (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

Kennt ihr "Der Schwarm" von Frank Schätzing?
Das wars bestimmt... :m


----------



## Mollebulle (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*

......noch nie was von "fliegenden Fischen" gehört ....


----------



## Ukel (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weisser Hai springt IN Boot und greift Angler an*



schuppensammler schrieb:


> meinst du den Wal oder den Segler



In diesem Fall wohl eher der Segler, der hatte anschließend mehr Kollateralschäden auf der Habenseite :g


----------

